# Equine Specific First Aid



## Stakie (Jul 11, 2011)

I'de be interesred in taking one of these courses if I knew where one was held near my area.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

Stakie said:


> I'de be interesred in taking one of these courses if I knew where one was held near my area.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Me, too. And probably most of my other horsey friends.


----------



## Stakie (Jul 11, 2011)

It's just general good practice, right? I know adults, small children, cats, and dogs. I just feel safer knowing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

